# Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!



## Benge

Have you seen Countdown to UFC 102? Did you see Thiago Silva's lady? I mean, her face could be better, but that BOD! Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! It makes me wonder about the other ladies. So, in your opinion which UFC fighter has the hottest lady? Pics are mandatory! Ok, no, but they are encouraged. :thumb03: I'll even rep+ you for them.

Not the best, but it's all I could find. They are from the Countdown, which you really need to watch to fully appreciate.


----------



## Judoka

Apparently Shogun's wife or girlfriend is hot. I can't remember what she looks like.


----------



## marcthegame

she iight










if tito wife was not a ex hoe i would give her the title, but it goes to Forrest's wife. Brock's wife would have gotten it if this was 5 or maybe 4 years ago.


----------



## Liddellianenko

ew.. Thiago Silva's chick looks like a transvestite with a bad boob job, fat as hell thighs and legs, and huge biceps. Whatever floats your boat though I guess.

Hottest MMA gf ever was when Willa Ford went out with Chuck.


----------



## marcthegame

Liddellianenko said:


> ew.. Thiago Silva's chick looks like a transvestite with a bad boob job, fat as hell thighs and legs, and huge biceps. Whatever floats your boat though I guess.
> 
> Hottest MMA gf ever was when Willa Ford went out with Chuck.


lol ur outta line about thiago's wife that girl is busty just needs a better face put willa ford face on that and megan fox will have some serious competition.


----------



## HexRei

I think those Thiago pics (especially the first) are vertically compressed. Everyone and everything in that pic look shorter and wider than they should be.

Forrest's girl looks like she could be his trailer park mom with a bottle bleach job. Shogun's girl is the hottest so far, love to see more of her body. 

There are some older threads on this topic that include literally dozens of pics of fighters with their ladies, many way hotter than these.


----------



## Davisty69

Thiago's wife is a thick girl. Not necessarily a bad thing, but Thick nonetheless. 

Forrest's wife wins IMO.


----------



## Soldier16

shoguns girl for sure ... damn she has a beatiful smile!


----------



## HexRei

she looks like she's pushin 45


----------



## Nefilim777

Dead of Means harem:








He wishes. Ok, not wife, but hot.


----------



## Couchwarrior

I think Matt Serra's wife and BJ Penn's girlfriend are really cute:


















Apparently it's true that the biggest assholes get the prettiest girls.:thumb02:


----------



## Jamal

Yep, Matt Serra's woman takes the title imo


----------



## Jesy Blue

Couchwarrior said:


> Apparently it's true that the biggest assholes get the prettiest girls.


quoted for truth!!! proven around the world many times!

here's the win. Diego "Nightmare" Sanchez's girl Ali "Wet Dream" Sonoma


----------



## leifdawg

Couchwarrior said:


> Apparently it's true that the biggest assholes get the prettiest girls.:thumb02:


Can't say anything about Serra, but BJ is a very nice guy in person.


----------



## Maaz

haha i was wondering same thing while watching the show.


----------



## All_In

Belfort:










Rich Franklin:


----------



## BrianRClover

I gotta give it Forrest for the hottest wife, Serra a close second, and BJ a competetive third.


----------



## Jamal

Whats goin on there Rich? lol


----------



## HexRei

Jamal said:


> Whats goin on there Rich? lol


he stuck with the lady he was with before he got famous. 

i once asked him about it and he said some stuff about "love" and junk i dunno what he was talkin about.


----------



## Soojooko

http://www.mmamadhouse.com/mma-fighters-girlfriends/

How cute is the Wandy wedding pic:










Awwwww!


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

Liddellianenko said:


> ew.. Thiago Silva's chick looks like a transvestite with a bad boob job, fat as hell thighs and legs, and huge biceps. Whatever floats your boat though I guess.
> 
> Hottest MMA gf ever was when Willa Ford went out with Chuck.


What a ridiculous post. 

That woman is hot. (BJ's girl is awesome too)


----------



## The Horticulturist

Benge said:


> Have you seen Countdown to UFC 102? Did you see Thiago Silva's lady? I mean, her face could be better, but that BOD! Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! It makes me wonder about the other ladies. So, in your opinion which UFC fighter has the hottest lady? Pics are mandatory! Ok, no, but they are encouraged. :thumb03: I'll even rep+ you for them.
> 
> Not the best, but it's all I could find. They are from the Countdown, which you really need to watch to fully appreciate.


thanks for not giving me credit for my own screenshots! ass!
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/61540-102-countdown-what-channel-time-date.html#post977137


----------



## georgie17891

vitors wife is hot


----------



## swpthleg

HexRei said:


> I think those Thiago pics (especially the first) are vertically compressed. Everyone and everything in that pic look shorter and wider than they should be.
> 
> Forrest's girl looks like she could be his trailer park mom with a bottle bleach job. Shogun's girl is the hottest so far, love to see more of her body.
> 
> There are some older threads on this topic that include literally dozens of pics of fighters with their ladies, many way hotter than these.


Troof. Shogun's woman is incredibly hot. Forrest's wife has a bit of the skank about her, but some dudes love that, and she has a beautiful smile. I like how happy they both look in that pic.......I guess lots of money will do that for you.


----------



## HexRei

they do look happy


----------



## georgie17891

whos the woman to the left of jardine I see her at nearly all the ufc's


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

georgie17891 said:


> whos the woman to the left of jardine I see her at nearly all the ufc's


Dana White's massage partner.


----------



## TraMaI

Baroni's wife, then Serra's, then BJs. I like real women not plastic dolls >.>


----------



## leifdawg

Soojooko said:


> http://www.mmamadhouse.com/mma-fighters-girlfriends/
> 
> How cute is the Wandy wedding pic:
> 
> Awwwww!


Is that his wife or his sister.


----------



## Jamal

HexRei said:


> he stuck with the lady he was with before he got famous.
> 
> i once asked him about it and he said some stuff about "love" and junk i dunno what he was talkin about.


Lol true dat, love comes first yeah?


----------



## The Horticulturist

HexRei said:


> I think those Thiago pics (especially the first) are vertically compressed. Everyone and everything in that pic look shorter and wider than they should be.


Hey man, I took those from the video myself, if they are compressed then it was done in the Countdown show itself. She has a GIGANTIC ass. Hahahaha I can't believe I'm defending something like this, but seriously, it's THAT big in comparison to her body, no special effects required, shes got big pipes(arms, lol) on her too.


----------



## hellholming

SuicideJohnson said:


> shes got big pipes on her too.


yeah, those lungs were made for breathing fo' sho'! :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311

I thought Shogun's girl took the cake.


----------



## HeelHooker

marcthegame said:


> she iight


Shogun's wife just looks Brazilian to me.

Have you been to Brazil? Those come a dime a dozen in Rio but, like Rush Limbaugh when he travels South,remember your rubbers and _viagra_ (if you're turgidity challenged)! :laugh:


----------



## k3232x

Matt Hamill's wife is pretty hot too.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

k3232x said:


> Matt Hamill's wife is pretty hot too.


She's a bartender. A pretty one at that too.


----------



## HeelHooker

k3232x said:


> Matt Hamill's wife is pretty hot too.


Is this the girl Matt Hamill went online with to solicit threesomes and partner swaps?

I guess they're right when they say disability in some senses heightens other senses.


----------



## Biowza

Must...become....Mixed martial artist....


----------



## Jamal

i was thinking the same thing, it seems if you fight you get chicks lol


----------



## Wasp

More pics of BJ's girl please, is she Hawaiian? If so, I've gotta go on a vacation there pronto


----------



## Kreed

Soojooko said:


> http://www.mmamadhouse.com/mma-fighters-girlfriends/
> 
> How cute is the Wandy wedding pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww!


You are a girl right?


----------



## All_In

SuicideJohnson said:


> thanks for not giving me credit for my own screenshots! ass!
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/61540-102-countdown-what-channel-time-date.html#post977137


The first picture is actually different.


----------



## HeelHooker

Michael Bisping's wife, Rebecca, is just gorgeous yet humble and he got her without the money.

That's the first chick you look for once you hit the jackpot because many of these cheap broads will turn on these fighters once the money well runs dry.

There's a rap song from Nelly and it has a hook that goes "It must be your money cause it ain't your face!". :thumb02:


----------



## Jamal

That Wandy photo looks pretty serious lol

Look at all their faces


----------



## leifdawg

Jamal said:


> That Wandy photo looks pretty serious lol
> 
> Look at all their faces


Silva family staredown?


----------



## Jamal

Lol yeah man, especially the people in the background


----------



## SpoKen

Thiago's wife/girlfriend for sure. Look at that ass!


----------



## georgie17891

I was watching TUF 2 and I saw brad imes wife and she is hot.


Frank mirs wife is hot to


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

I've seen the PB pics of Belfort's wife. She's ridiculous. 

1) Belfort's Wife
2) Arianni [Huerta / Burkman [God, I hate him] ex woman] 
3) BJ's Girl / Shogun's Wife


----------



## D.P.

BJ's girl is hot!


----------



## georgie17891

In the pic bj penns girl looks like logan


----------



## jdun11

BJ and Arlovski's ex gf, by far!!


----------



## Liddellianenko

HeelHooker said:


> Michael Bisping's wife, Rebecca, is just gorgeous yet humble and he got her without the money.
> 
> That's the first chick you look for once you hit the jackpot because many of these cheap broads will turn on these fighters once the money well runs dry.
> 
> There's a rap song from Nelly and it has a hook that goes "It must be your money cause it ain't your face!". :thumb02:


Damn, I completely forgot about her. Yeah, she is an absolute beauty, and not a plastic gold-digging skank like a lot of the others.


----------



## TraMaI

Jamal said:


> i was thinking the same thing, it seems if you fight you get chicks lol


Dude I only fought in like local small shows and you have no ******* idea how crazy bitches go for the shit. I've never cheated on my girl (been together since far before I started) but man sometimes it was haaaard


----------



## swpthleg

HeelHooker said:


> Michael Bisping's wife, Rebecca, is just gorgeous yet humble and he got her without the money.
> 
> That's the first chick you look for once you hit the jackpot because many of these cheap broads will turn on these fighters once the money well runs dry.
> 
> There's a rap song from Nelly and it has a hook that goes "It must be your money cause it ain't your face!". :thumb02:


Yes, I don't see her chasing the spotlight like some other fighters' wives/gfs.

I LOVE Wandy's wedding pictures. He cleans up good. I realize they're from years back and he wasn't quite as busted up in the face at that time.


----------



## 6toes

jdun11 said:


> BJ and Arlovski's ex gf, by far!!


Truth!


----------



## Guy

Shogun's girl is the most beautiful by far. She looks like she could have messy hair and some dirty ass sweatpants and still look pretty cute. That's a real woman unlike Brock's or any other plastic, trashy lookin dolls out there..


----------



## T-Pain




----------



## Benge

SuicideJohnson said:


> thanks for not giving me credit for my own screenshots! ass!
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/61540-102-countdown-what-channel-time-date.html#post977137


Wow, that's not very nice.  I actually got the pics from http://www.fightlinker.com/spank-tank-thiago-silvas-wife.mma
Your pics have a black border, the ones I found don't.
Yours:








What I found:








However, if your pics are the originals, I could rep+ you for them. It's the least I could do. 



All_In said:


> Rich Franklin:


She's actually very naturally pretty. :thumb03:



Soojooko said:


>


He looks handsome. I thought he could only look like a badass.



k3232x said:


> Matt Hamill's wife is pretty hot too.


Yeah, she is. Out of curiosity, does she know sign language?



georgie17891 said:


> Frank mirs wife is hot to


I found this video. I've seen her all made-up, though, she's pretty hot.
http://mmamania.com/2008/01/30/fami...-to-ufc-81-fight-with-brock-lesnar-iii-video/

Here is another pic of Shogun's, I got off another site:


----------



## T.Bone

BJ wins the thread IMO.


----------



## DREAM:

*Alexander emelianenko?*

Alexander emelianenko anyone???

Watch this highlight she's at the middle mark and at the end.Turst me..it's worth it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM-0iYDaiDU&feature=channel_page


----------



## georgie17891

yeah alex's wife is cute


----------



## DahStoryTella

yeah thiago's girl goes hard, big props to dude.


----------



## coldcall420

Shogun's Girl......:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## The Horticulturist

Benge said:


> Wow, that's not very nice.


Don't worry big fella, jumped the gun.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray

Chuck and Babalu. Good times! :thumb02:


----------



## TKOSPIKE

thiago silvas gf is HOTT! god dammm :thumb02:


----------



## godson

T-Pain said:


>


LOOOOL


----------



## k3232x

In my search for more pics I found this lol.


----------



## Brydon

Forrest what are you doing? If you want to humiliate yourself then just fight Anderson Silva again.


----------



## Hellboy

Anyone have any pics of GSP and his boyfriend ?


----------



## chilo

Soojooko said:


> http://www.mmamadhouse.com/mma-fighters-girlfriends/
> 
> How cute is the Wandy wedding pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww!


haha, he looks a little confused.


----------



## Sekou

Thaysa Silva....I wanna put my face between her big thighs and make fart noises


----------



## No_Mercy

Yah Arlovski's back in the day especially since she was a former Playboy model. Gotta love the Eastern block girls...

- Vitor
- Shogun


----------



## coldcall420

k3232x said:


> In my search for more pics I found this lol.


 
Forrest is in that pic????:confused02:

All I know is one on the left is HAWT!!!!!

CC420


----------



## Sekou

*hangs head in shame for Forrest*

smh.....such a tool


----------



## GMK13

forrest's wife is pretty fine.


----------



## IP4K

Hellboy said:


> Anyone have any pics of GSP and his boyfriend ?


I was wondering the same thing haha


----------



## jeffmantx

k3232x said:


> Matt Hamill's wife is pretty hot too.


Yea Matt Hamill's girl hands down shes smokin hot.


----------



## coldcall420

Hamill wins....whoa:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg

Watching a UFC All Access before the Hamill/Bisping fight, she was all "tee hee I wouldn't talk to him and he kept asking me out and calling me" then I guess she figured out that he was going to start getting mad paid, and she needed a daddy for her kid, and she decided she liked him after all.

She is hot but more retarded than he is deaf.


----------



## HexRei

sounds like a bitch, but lookin like that, she can afford to be. for maybe another fifteen years.


----------



## Bob Pataki

All these cute little couples wont be together once each fighter realises Randy has been tappin their girl.


----------



## coldcall420

swpthleg said:


> Watching a UFC All Access before the Hamill/Bisping fight, she was all "tee hee I wouldn't talk to him and he kept asking me out and calling me" then I guess she figured out that he was going to start getting mad paid, and she needed a daddy for her kid, and she decided she liked him after all.
> 
> She is hot but more retarded than he is deaf.





HexRei said:


> sounds like a bitch, but lookin like that, she can afford to be. for maybe another fifteen years.


 
That pic of her all the way to the right used to be wafb profie pic.......funny enough......:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## HexRei

Bob Pataki said:


> All these cute little couples wont be together once each fighter realises Randy has been tappin their girl.


 Matt will be the worst off. She probably screams Randy's name during sex and he has no idea...  

<--- bad person



coldcall420 said:


> That pic of her all the way to the right used to be wafb profie pic.......funny enough......:thumbsup:
> 
> CC420


Good taste, he has


----------



## coldcall420

HexRei said:


> Matt will be the worst off. She probably screams Randy's name during sex and he has no idea...
> 
> <--- bad person
> 
> 
> Good taste, he has


 
Yeah well when i didnt realize it wasnt him, i sent him a rep saying: dam your hot!!!!


Yeah once I found out he was a dude I needless to say felt completely gay....

I pm'd him and cleared that right up....he's like i knew what you meant...LOL


CC420


----------



## swpthleg

HexRei said:


> Matt will be the worst off. She probably screams Randy's name during sex and he has no idea...
> 
> <--- bad person
> 
> 
> Good taste, he has


If he's looking at her at the time though, remember he can read lips. THE ONES ON HER FACE.


----------



## coldcall420

She can scream Randy's name while I bang her.......:confused05:

CC420

Hex your evil....LOL


Sweep get your mind out the gutter.....LOL


CC420


----------



## swpthleg

I can't help it. Hanging around with you sick f*cks for 2 1/2 years or so has corrupted me.

There's a lot of beautiful women in this thread, but Hamill's woman has the dumb written all over her, and it messes it up for me, IDK why. All the other women I'd love to drink with, for example, and she just gives me an "eewwwwww."


----------



## HexRei

the only reason i'd be drinking with her is to help her ignore our disparity in looks for at least the three minutes I'd need


----------



## coldcall420

swpthleg said:


> I can't help it. Hanging around with you sick f*cks for 2 1/2 years or so has corrupted me.
> 
> There's a lot of beautiful women in this thread, but Hamill's woman has the dumb written all over her, and it messes it up for me, IDK why. All the other women I'd love to drink with, for example, and she just gives me an "eewwwwww."


 
Is your "friend" here staying with you over the next few days Sweep??? LOL 

CC420:thumb02:



HexRei said:


> the only reason i'd be drinking with her is to help her ignore our disparity in looks for at least the three minutes I'd need


 
LMAO.........:thumbsup:






Like you last 3 mins.....:confused05:

CC420


----------



## HexRei

four if i've been drinking...


----------



## coldcall420

HexRei said:


> four if i've been drinking...


Oh shit 2 posts from 5K........:thumbsup:

Sweet....

CC420


----------



## swpthleg

What friend? I don't have friends, I have minions.

4 minutes........you guys wish.


----------



## HexRei

i lie to hang


----------



## Xerxes

My votes goes to BJ's gf.


----------



## Mckeever

Gotta love those thick brazilian chicks and the internet.


----------



## malice

matt serra or bj's girls are the hottest.


----------



## coldcall420

Mckeever said:


> Gotta love those thick brazilian chicks and the internet.


 
Just the Brazillian chicks always are built right....:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## hellholming

this thread is full of all kinds of win.... man, I haven't had sex in ******* forever, I'd do all the chicks. Hell, even the ******* VCR is starting to look tempting right now...


----------



## coldcall420

hellholming said:


> this thread is full of all kinds of win.... man, I haven't had sex in ******* forever, I'd do all the chicks. Hell, even the ******* VCR is starting to look tempting right now...


 
LMAO.....he said VCR.....

CC420


----------



## Soakked

Sekou said:


> Thaysa Silva....I wanna put my face between her big thighs and make fart noises


I thought you said you were going put your face in her fat arse while she throws a fart. Brazilians love that


----------



## Sekou

Soakked said:


> I thought you said you were going put your face in her fat arse while she throws a fart. Brazilians love that


LOL...you sound like me little brother trying to play the dozens

"shut up you doorknob-head, poopie face" :laugh: smh


----------



## tcs2k01

Thick=fat IMO. Thiago Silva's gf is FAT no way around it...But If thats what ya like it's all good. Griffin's woman is def hott


----------



## 16volts

tcs2k01 said:


> Thick=fat IMO. Thiago Silva's gf is FAT no way around it...But If thats what ya like it's all good. Griffin's women is def hott


i humbly disagree, "thick" means she actually has meat and curves on her and isn't that skin and bone thing people seem to be so fond of today.


----------



## tcs2k01

believe me I'm not into skin and bones, but someone stated that thiago's woman was "thick" IMO she's more than "thick".


----------



## DragonStriker

BJ Penn's girlfriend is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## HexRei

tcs2k01 said:


> believe me I'm not into skin and bones, but someone stated that thiago's woman was "thick" IMO she's more than "thick".


as i pointed out, there is some kind of vertical compression in those pics. thiago is not that short and squat and likewise neither is his GF.


----------



## Hellboy

Mrs. Belfort


----------



## coldcall420

This just isnt right.....

CC420


----------



## SlaveTrade

Sexyama's wife is really hot too.. but not as hot as Sexyama himself.


----------



## swpthleg

LOL, that's impossible.

I give her props for constantly being second to his brilliant glow of sexy.


----------



## Villian

SWP how about posting some of your pics babe.


----------



## swpthleg

Villian said:


> SWP how about posting some of your pics babe.


There are no girls on the interwebz, but you can ask my FB friends what I look like. THey have an "uploading for specia people" option for photos.


----------



## enceledus

Soojooko said:


> http://www.mmamadhouse.com/mma-fighters-girlfriends/
> 
> How cute is the Wandy wedding pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww!


is it just me or do they look the same?


----------



## coldcall420

Villian said:


> SWP how about posting some of your pics babe.


 
Sweep's mine, fantasize about your own girl.....and yes I have seen the FB pics and me likey alot!!!!

LOL...Picture Angelina Jolie but can kick the shit out of you....I know it was a turn on for me too.....


CC420


----------



## swpthleg

coldcall420 said:


> Sweep's mine, fantasize about your own girl.....and yes I have seen the FB pics and me likey alot!!!!
> 
> LOL...Picture Angelina Jolie but can kick the shit out of you....I know it was a turn on for me too.....
> 
> 
> CC420


Coldcall, if I was allowed into the titty bar with you I'd be buying the bottles. The girls don't even have to tell me where they got their shoes.

Beth Franklin is pretty cute IMO.


----------



## capjo

swpthleg said:


> She is hot but more retarded than he is deaf.



LOL...COLD!

The blonde with Forrest (wife?) takes the prize!


----------



## Darkwraith

coldcall420 said:


> Sweep's mine, fantasize about your own girl.....and yes I have seen the FB pics and me likey alot!!!!
> 
> LOL...Picture Angelina Jolie but can kick the shit out of you....I know it was a turn on for me too.....
> 
> 
> CC420


Hands off pal!!! She is my FB girlfriend not yours!!


Nice analogy there though....what is bout me and women who could possibly kick my ass... :confused02:


----------



## coldcall420

Darkwraith said:


> Hands off pal!!! She is my FB girlfriend not yours!!
> 
> 
> Nice analogy there though....what is bout me and women who could possibly kick my ass... :confused02:


 

*clears throat* 

Dark....Yo my nizzle, but homie I dont want to have to battle you in the one on one debate you to settle this BUT......I will if I have too.......lol:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## Darkwraith

Hmm...your words don't faze me!!


----------



## coldcall420

Darkwraith said:


> Hmm...your words don't faze me!!


 
Your right but my pimp game intimidates you and Sweep you can come to the titty bar IF you want to and enjoy the time in the V.I.P Section.....

My words dont faze they crush you.....LOL

CC420


----------



## Darkwraith

If swp was coming down towards that way she would have to pass through here first. I don't think she would make it the rest of the way. She would be captivated by my fish killing things!!! :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg

Ideally I'd like to watch the killer fish in action whilst admiring the girls' skills in the titty bar.

Does Chuck like Patron?


----------



## coldcall420

Darkwraith said:


> If swp was coming down towards that way she would have to pass through here first. I don't think she would make it the rest of the way. She would be captivated by my fish killing things!!! :thumb02:


 
LOL at Dark trying to step to my game....I would send the Leer for Sophie and the Limo would bring her directly to me.......


Whats this stop off bullshit your talking about....Mark if your gonna do it do it right.....:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## swpthleg

Actually, the limo would bring me directly to ATT, where I would warm up, jump rope, shadowbox etc. and then put a hurt on some people. You guys could hold the pads for me and bring me towels and stuff.

THEN I play.


----------



## coldcall420

swpthleg said:


> Actually, the limo would bring me directly to ATT, where I would warm up, jump rope, shadowbox etc. and then put a hurt on some people. You guys could hold the pads for me and bring me towels and stuff.
> 
> THEN I play.


 

Dont see you name mentioned in there Dark do ya bud...LOL:confused02:


----------



## swpthleg

I didn't specify.


----------



## coldcall420

Okay picky a leer jet or a tractor????


Did u need to specify???:confused02:


----------



## swpthleg

The thing is coldcall, that after I burn through some of your tomatoes, I might need cookies, and Wraith makes unbelievable cookies.

I also need a man on either side of me to hold each of my hands everywhere I go, like Akiyama.


----------



## Toxic

swpthleg said:


> The thing is coldcall, that after I burn through some of your tomatoes, I might need cookies, and Wraith makes unbelievable cookies.
> 
> I also need a man on either side of me to hold each of my hands everywhere I go, like Akiyama.


I now crisan you Sexthleg,


----------



## D.P.

Can everyone stop hitting on my wife? For God's sake, have some respect.


----------



## swpthleg

Toxic said:


> I now crisan you Sexthleg,


You know, L&M simply will not see me sexing his leg as the expression of love and devotion it's meant to be.

I have derailed this thread. A lot. Somebody post a pic of Beth Franklin, she needs some love in this thread.


----------



## jeffmantx

No joke where has this thread gone lol the last three pages have been about swpthleg and everyone worshipping her lol no pic tsk tsk now I am curious what all the fuss is about. On topic anyone have a pic of Dean Listers wife I saw one but I can't post a pic on my PS3 his wife is smokin


----------



## M.C

swpthleg said:


> You know, L&M simply will not see me *sexing his leg *as the expression of love and devotion it's meant to be.
> 
> I have derailed this thread. A lot. Somebody post a pic of Beth Franklin, she needs some love in this thread.


I just came.


----------



## Darkwraith

coldcall420 said:


> Okay picky a leer jet or a tractor????
> 
> 
> Did u need to specify???:confused02:


Tractor ppsshht...yeah right! Try a big 4x4 to go crushing trees and small animals! I am sure she would use this supposed Leer Jet to stop off here...true love cannot be stopped!


----------



## coldcall420

...........


----------



## Darkwraith

coldcall420 said:


> ...........


Lol pwned!! :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg

jeffmantx said:


> No joke where has this thread gone lol the last three pages have been about swpthleg and everyone worshipping her lol no pic tsk tsk now I am curious what all the fuss is about. On topic anyone have a pic of Dean Listers wife I saw one but I can't post a pic on my PS3 his wife is smokin


Uh, if you look at my post directly above yours, I was bringing up a fighter's wife/GF again.

DP just busted me, like the delicious pudding he is.


----------



## coldcall420

Michael Carson has ben cummin all over the place ....:confused02:


----------



## swpthleg

Every thread is going to be stickied now. GET IT? GET IT??

How BJ scored his woman, I will never know. Gold digging makes you blind and deaf?


----------



## Ape City

swpthleg said:


> Coldcall, if I was allowed into the titty bar with you I'd be buying the bottles. The girls don't even have to tell me where they got their shoes.
> 
> Beth Franklin is pretty cute IMO.


If you come up north to Ottawa you can come to any titty bar you want. My wife came to a few with me back in the day, can't say it was a bad thing.


----------



## D.P.

coldcall420 said:


> Michael Carson has ben cummin all over the place ....:confused02:


We got a bet going that he can't keep that up all night. He's winning so far. -.-

And yes Swp. Yes.


----------



## swpthleg

I hope he has steak and eggs and so forth at his place, because he's going to be severely protein depleted.


----------



## coldcall420

D.P. said:


> We got a bet going that he can't keep that up all night. He's winning so far. -.-
> 
> And yes Swp. Yes.


 
Now I know why I see you both on line when I get up at 5:30..........:confused05:

CC420


----------



## Darkwraith

coldcall420 said:


> Now I know why I see you both on line when I get up at 5:30..........:confused05:
> 
> CC420


Lots of sexy chatting going on between those two...


----------



## coldcall420

Darkwraith said:


> Lots of sexy chatting going on between those two...


 
Lucky them......:confused05:


----------



## swpthleg

Seriously. I wish I could make my chats into erotic poetry like they do. And it's not for lack of trying.

I'm shocked there hasn't been a pic yet of the woman who basks in the glow of Akiyama's cocoa butter sex aura.


----------



## D.P.

Ok, back on topic: MOAR!


----------



## Toxic

Also on topic, I remember seeing a video of Ricco Rodriguez on You Tube and I believe his wife if I remember correctly was a real hotty.


----------



## D.P.

Toxic said:


> Also on topic, I remember seeing a video of Ricco Rodriguez on You Tube and I believe his wife if I remember correctly was a real hotty.


The one he was in the car accident with, and moved her limp body to the driver's seat so it could look like it was her fault?


----------



## swpthleg

Uh, IDK, but in the video where he talks about returning to fighting, he appeared to have a hot wife.


----------



## IndependentMOFO

Taken off his facebook page.


----------



## hommage1985

Jesy Blue said:


> quoted for truth!!! proven around the world many times!
> 
> here's the win. Diego "Nightmare" Sanchez's girl Ali "Wet Dream" Sonoma


The winner unless a fighter is boning Rachelle Leah.


----------



## coldcall420

Jesy Blue said:


> quoted for truth!!! proven around the world many times!
> 
> here's the win. Diego "Nightmare" Sanchez's girl Ali "Wet Dream" Sonoma


 
I thought they broke up??? I read a while ago they did, but maybe they got back together.....:confused02:
CC420


----------



## The Dark Knight

Thiago's girl has got back though, got to admit. Banging bod that.


----------



## HexRei

ya i heard he and ali broke up a long time ago.


----------



## elessarcif

I didnt see a single woman in here that I wouldn't do dirty deeds with and anyone saying they would kick em out of bed is lieing. That being said I can't convince my wife to have sex with me most of the time so I doubt my chances are very high.


----------



## swpthleg

Therefore, it stands to reason that Randy and Chuck have tagged her recently.


----------

